# OSPREY hydration



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

*OSMO hydration*

Anyone using or tried Osmo preload or active hydration? What were your thoughts on the products? Were there big improvements on performance?


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

*OSMO Hydration*

Sorry misspelled OSmo and wrote Osprey.


----------

